# automobile use



## khefni (Dec 29, 2013)

Now that I have accepted a position in abu dhabi wondering whether we should ship our 2013 new vehicle over vs taking a loss on selling it in the USA before we move


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

problem is that they do not like grey imports and also the ac system is not up to the middle eastern heat etc... the ac isnt powerful enough. customs will like you tho.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

What sort of car do you have?
Which State do you come from?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

khefni said:


> Now that I have accepted a position in abu dhabi wondering whether we should ship our 2013 new vehicle over vs taking a loss on selling it in the USA before we move


try a simple bit of maths, if the loss in selling is less then (5% of the current value & transport cost ) then sell it if not then bring it. 5% of the current value is the cost of importing the car.


----------



## Ahithophel (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

i have a similar situation on my hands. Got a 2010 fully loaded Ford Edge in Edmonton, Canada. Was wondering if its a smart idea to bring to AD? Advice please, thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

same applies they cant usually cope with the heat the ac is not up to as gcc specs.


----------



## wimtorfs (Dec 30, 2013)

Cheaper to ship. You will not have warranty though locallly but prices on most cars are abt 20 percent more expensive in uae


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

wimtorfs said:


> Cheaper to ship. You will not have warranty though locallly but prices on most cars are abt 20 percent more expensive in uae


actually it's my understanding that it's the exact opposite. cars are much cheaper here.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

to the OP, do a search on the dubai forum for importing your car as there are a couple of really good threads discussing the importation costs and processes including from canada and the us.

i think in general if you have an average car it isn't worth the cost and pita factor but if you have something special [my friend had a dream convertible] then it could be worth it.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

sammylou said:


> actually it's my understanding that it's the exact opposite. cars are much cheaper here.


Agreed. There's no sales tax as such so if you are coming from the UK that saves you 20% on the price for a starter!


----------



## wimtorfs (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry thought from us. Cars from us are for sure cheaper. No idea about canada. The car dealers here habe no competition as they are monopolies by brand. Therefor prices of most brands are higher, especially us and asian brands


----------

